# Copa America vs Europa



## Torros (14 Giugno 2016)

quale ritenete la competizione migliore?

Secondo me se in passato generalmente l'Europeo era una competizione migliore negli ultimi anni le cose stanno iniziando a cambiare.

Il livello medio in Europa è sceso e in America stanno nascendo ottime realtà. 

Le due top sono Argentina e Germania. Argentina secondo me è pure una squadra decisamente più talentuosa, ma è stata gestita male in questi anni e magari anche sfortunata con infortuni decisivi come quello di Di Maria. 
Dall'altra parte in Europa abbiamo una Spagna in netto declino a mio avviso e una Francia con un allenatore che fa convocazioni sbagliate, ma cmq una squadra con ottimo potenziale. 
Dall'altra parte mi convince abbastanza la Colombia. Il Brasile secondo me ha un ottime potenziale, ma è chiaramente gestito male. Voglio dire quante nazionali posso permettersi giocatori come Neymar, Douglas Costa, Fernandhinio, Marcelo, Dani Alves, Thiago Silva, Miranda, Marquinhos etc? Hanno inoltre altri ottimi giocatori come Coutinho, Lucas, Firmino, Casemiro etc. Secondo me il talento c'è non stiamo parlando di Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Ronaldhinio e Cafu, ma altre nazionali se avessero questo materiale non si lamenterebbero di certo, tra cui la stessa Italia. 
Poi ci sono anche Uruguay e Cile. In Europa invece abbiamo il Belgio, la Crozia e forse il Portogallo.

Parlo ovviamente di materiale umano, poi i risultati possono essere diversi, ma a livello di qualità dei giocatori il livello per me si è abbastanza equilibrato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

c'è pure da chiederlo? Europa senza dubbio, la Copa america di quest'anno è di un livello imbarazzante


----------



## Torros (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> c'è pure da chiederlo? Europa senza dubbio, la Copa america di quest'anno è di un livello imbarazzante



beh nemmeno l'europeo mi pare sto gran livello..


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> beh nemmeno l'europeo mi pare sto gran livello..



ma rispetto alla Copa America c'è un abisso (argentina a parte) anche la Polonia è superiore all'uruguay per me figuriamoci Croazia belgio italia Spagna ecc ecc


----------



## Torros (14 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma rispetto alla Copa America c'è un abisso (argentina a parte) anche la Polonia è superiore all'uruguay per me figuriamoci Croazia belgio italia Spagna ecc ecc



mah non mi pare proprio. L'italia è stata buttata fuori dalla costa rica al mondiale e all'europeo le ha prese proprio dall'Uruguay.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> mah non mi pare proprio. L'italia è stata buttata fuori dalla costa rica al mondiale *e all'europeo le ha prese proprio dall'Uruguay*.


veramente le ha prese sia da costarica che da uruguay nello stesso mondiale non all'europeo  ma credo fosse l'italia piu moscia, imbarazzante e vergognosa della storia... però la copa america con un brasile che si fa prendere a calci dal peru fa capire quanto sia imbarazzante il livello... solo cile argentina e colombia si salvano, ma il resto.... mamma mia...


----------



## Torros (14 Giugno 2016)

si volevo dire mondiale, come volevo anche scrivere Europeo e non Europa, 
meglio che vada a dormire..


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> si volevo dire mondiale, come volevo anche scrivere Europeo e non Europa,
> meglio che vada a dormire..



si avevo intuito, dopo una certa ora nemmeno io connetto più molto bene


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Vedo che hai preso spunto da un mio post.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2016)

Ultimi tre mondiali vinti da squadre europee.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> mah non mi pare proprio. L'italia è stata buttata fuori dalla costa rica al mondiale e all'europeo le ha prese proprio dall'Uruguay.



parliamo di una competizione dove partecipano Haiti panama e Jamaica, penso possa bastare questo


----------



## mandraghe (14 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ultimi tre mondiali vinti da squadre europee.



Stavo per scriverlo io, se poi partiamo dal '90 il confronto è ancora più imbarazzante. Se poi guardiamo le semifinaliste degli ultimi mondiali il Sudamerica sparisce. Sicuramente il livello medio delle nazionali del Sudamerica è cresciuto, tuttavia dovrà passare tanto tempo affinché un Cile o una Colombia possano vincere un mondiale.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Giugno 2016)

Secondo io hanno un livello piu o meno simile.. anche con questo disastro del brasile ci sono squadre come Uruguai, Paraguai, Cile, Ecuador, Mesico, Colombia e ovviamente Argentina che credo se la possono giocare con qualsiasi in europa.


----------



## Serginho (15 Giugno 2016)

Le square bene o male si equivalgono, credo l'Europa proponga un calcio migliore a livello generale. Gli europei mi sono sempre piaciuti, a differenza dei mondiali e delle coppe america, alcune veramente scandalosi/e


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2016)

La coppa america non la sto seguendo per via degli orari da licantropo delle dirette . Ma forse non l'avrei seguita nemmeno se fosse stata trasmessa in orari normali : mi basta e avanza l'europeo per andare già di mio in overdose di calcio. 
Preferisco comunque il calcio europeo perchè da innamorato della vecchia scuola a volte rabbrividisco vedendo alcune squadre sudamericane come si comportano in campo. Anche se tutto sommato li trovo divertenti. Come mi faceva morire dal ridere a suo tempo Higuita con la sua particolarissima interpretazione del ruolo di portiere.
E dire che ora tutte le rappresentative sono cresciute molto sotto l'aspetto tattico, una volta era molto peggio ( o meglio per chi come me si divertiva ad osservare la genuinità del calcio).
La coppa america però offre spunti importanti per fare valutazioni su possibili campioni . In partite non imbrigliate dalla tattica i numeri tecnici e il potenziale di un calciatore sono molto più facilmente valutabili.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2016)

A me le partite dell'europeo stanno sembrando abbastanza competitive anche con Islanda, Rep. Ceca, Galles e via dicendo. Quando si comincia con le eliminatorie sarà soltanto meglio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> mah non mi pare proprio. L'italia è stata buttata fuori dalla costa rica al mondiale e all'europeo le ha prese proprio dall'Uruguay.


E che vuol dire? A 'sto giro Costa Rica e Uruguay sono uscite ai gironi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ultimi tre mondiali vinti da squadre europee.



E molto probabilmente saranno 4 tra due anni. Senza contare che nel 2006 e nel 2010 si sono affrontate due squadre europee.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ultimi tre mondiali vinti da squadre europee.



Bravo, era quello che volevo scrivere io, un motivo ci sarà se i mondiali poi le vincono le europee.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E che vuol dire? A 'sto giro Costa Rica e Uruguay sono uscite ai gironi.



se è per questo nel 2010 uscimmo con la nuova zelanda, quindi la nuova zelanda è più forte di noi


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me le partite dell'europeo stanno sembrando abbastanza competitive anche con Islanda, Rep. Ceca, Galles e via dicendo. Quando si comincia con le eliminatorie sarà soltanto meglio...



ho notato anche io, non ci sono squadrette facili da battere


----------



## Torros (17 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E che vuol dire? A 'sto giro Costa Rica e Uruguay sono uscite ai gironi.



ma infatti è proprio quello il punto, rispondevo a super. Io guardo il materiale umano, poi il fatto che un squadra più forte possa uscire con una più debole è una cosa normale, che è sempre successa.


----------



## Torros (17 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bravo, era quello che volevo scrivere io, un motivo ci sarà se i mondiali poi le vincono le europee.



si però la finale mondiale del 2014 fu abbastanza equilibrata e lo score tra i due continenti è pure quello equilibrato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma infatti è proprio quello il punto, rispondevo a super. Io guardo il materiale umano, poi il fatto che un squadra più forte possa uscire con una più debole è una cosa normale, che è sempre successa.


A maggior ragione. A livello di materiale umano, per me non sussiste proprio paragone tra Europa e sud America.


----------



## Torros (18 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione. A livello di materiale umano, per me non sussiste proprio paragone tra Europa e sud America.



questa è veramente da: ma che stai a di?

Suarez, Neymar, Messi dove giocano? Sono i tre giocatori più forti al mondo e dove giocano? E non scordiamoci poi di altri campioni come Di Maria, Aguero, Sanchez, Vidal, James Rodriguez.. Io non vedo tutta sta differenza.

In europa non c'è mai stato un talento paragonabile a Messi. Non capisco proprio questo Eurocentrismo.


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma infatti è proprio quello il punto, rispondevo a super. Io guardo il materiale umano, poi il fatto che un squadra più forte possa uscire con una più debole è una cosa normale, che è sempre successa.



Il materiale umano? cos'è un altro modo per dire la qualità media dei giocatori?
Quindi la Copa America avrebbe più bravi ragazzi rispetto all'Europeo? l'ho capita così.
La Copa America non è al livello dell'Europeo e non lo sarà mai, né come qualità media dei giocatori, né dei match, né tatticamente e di spettacolarità (che poi è soggettiva).
C'è una squadra, l'Argentina, che ha un grande talento offensivo molto ma molto europeo, ma negli altri reparti secondo me non è allo stesso livello, stessa cosa il Brasile che ha avuto tempi migliori e nonostante alcune grandi individualità è una squadra molto ma molto mediocre, per certi versi è ciò che la caratterizza come squadra sudamericana, organizzazione ai livelli di Fifa, allenatore brasiliano che è totalmente inutile e pochissimo acume tattico.
Come avevo già detto in un altro post i migliori giocatori sudamericani giocano in Europa e giocano un calcio molto europeo, se poi questi tornano nei loro paesi e si ritrovano a fare un gioco che è a metà tra quello europeo e quello sudamericano capisci che è abbastanza difficile che una squadra sudamericana possa andare a vincere un mondiale aldifuori del proprio continente (cosa che non è successa 2 anni fa e probabilmente non succederà per chissà quanto ancora).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> questa è veramente da: ma che stai a di?
> 
> Suarez, Neymar, Messi dove giocano? Sono i tre giocatori più forti al mondo e dove giocano? E non scordiamoci poi di altri campioni come Di Maria, Aguero, Sanchez, Vidal, James Rodriguez.. Io non vedo tutta sta differenza.
> 
> In europa non c'è mai stato un talento paragonabile a Messi. Non capisco proprio questo Eurocentrismo.


Stones, Alli, Henderson, Dier, Sterling, Sturridge, Rashford, Kane, Bonucci, Chiellini, Barzagli, Motta, Insigne, Buffon, Neuer, Hummels, Boateng, Hector, Kroos, Draxler, Ozil, Gotze, Muller, Khedira, Iniesta, Koke, Saul, Busquets, Fabregas, Morata, Silva, Sanches, Gomes, R. Guerreiro, D. Pereira, William Carvalho, Cristiano Ronaldo, Ramos, Piqué, Alba, De Gea, Lloris, Umtiti, Digne, Pogba, Payet, Kanté, Matuidi, Griezmann, Martial, Coman, Zielinski, Krychowiak, Lewandoski, Milik, Xhaka, Konoplyanka, Yarmolenko, Bale, Hamsik, Rakitic, Modric, Pjaca, Perisic, Vrsaljko, Coric, Chalanoglu, Mor, Turan, Hazard, Witsel, Nainggolan, Vertonghen, De Bruyne, Lukaku, Courtois, Ibrahimovic...

Fammi una lista pari di giovani talenti, campioni affermati o comunque ottimi giocatori.


----------



## Torros (18 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il materiale umano? cos'è un altro modo per dire la qualità media dei giocatori?
> Quindi la Copa America avrebbe più bravi ragazzi rispetto all'Europeo? l'ho capita così.
> La Copa America non è al livello dell'Europeo e non lo sarà mai, né come qualità media dei giocatori, né dei match, né tatticamente e di spettacolarità (che poi è soggettiva).
> C'è una squadra, l'Argentina, che ha un grande talento offensivo molto ma molto europeo, ma negli altri reparti secondo me non è allo stesso livello, stessa cosa il Brasile che ha avuto tempi migliori e nonostante alcune grandi individualità è una squadra molto ma molto mediocre, per certi versi è ciò che la caratterizza come squadra sudamericana, organizzazione ai livelli di Fifa, allenatore brasiliano che è totalmente inutile e pochissimo acume tattico.
> Come avevo già detto in un altro post i migliori giocatori sudamericani giocano in Europa e giocano un calcio molto europeo, se poi questi tornano nei loro paesi e si ritrovano a fare un gioco che è a metà tra quello europeo e quello sudamericano capisci che è abbastanza difficile che una squadra sudamericana possa andare a vincere un mondiale aldifuori del proprio continente (cosa che non è successa 2 anni fa e probabilmente non succederà per chissà quanto ancora).



il fatto che i migliori americani giocano in europa non significa niente. Non è un confronto di club è un confronto generale sulla qualità dove non c'è molta differenza e anzi i migliori sono sud-americani.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stones, Alli, Henderson, Dier, Sterling, Sturridge, Rashford, Kane, Bonucci, Chiellini, Barzagli, Motta, Insigne, Buffon, Neuer, Hummels, Boateng, Hector, Kroos, Draxler, Ozil, Gotze, Muller, Khedira, Iniesta, Koke, Saul, Busquets, Fabregas, Morata, Silva, Sanches, Gomes, R. Guerreiro, D. Pereira, William Carvalho, Cristiano Ronaldo, Ramos, Piqué, Alba, De Gea, Lloris, Umtiti, Digne, Pogba, Payet, Kanté, Matuidi, Griezmann, Martial, Coman, Zielinski, Krychowiak, Lewandoski, Milik, Xhaka, Konoplyanka, Yarmolenko, Bale, Hamsik, Rakitic, Modric, Pjaca, Perisic, Vrsaljko, Coric, Chalanoglu, Mor, Turan, Hazard, Witsel, Nainggolan, Vertonghen, De Bruyne, Lukaku, Courtois, Ibrahimovic...
> 
> Fammi una lista pari di giovani talenti, campioni affermati o comunque ottimi giocatori.


 
non potrà mai controbattere, l'hai fregato


----------



## Torros (18 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stones, Alli, Henderson, Dier, Sterling, Sturridge, Rashford, Kane, Bonucci, Chiellini, Barzagli, Motta, Insigne, Buffon, Neuer, Hummels, Boateng, Hector, Kroos, Draxler, Ozil, Gotze, Muller, Khedira, Iniesta, Koke, Saul, Busquets, Fabregas, Morata, Silva, Sanches, Gomes, R. Guerreiro, D. Pereira, William Carvalho, Cristiano Ronaldo, Ramos, Piqué, Alba, De Gea, Lloris, Umtiti, Digne, Pogba, Payet, Kanté, Matuidi, Griezmann, Martial, Coman, Zielinski, Krychowiak, Lewandoski, Milik, Xhaka, Konoplyanka, Yarmolenko, Bale, Hamsik, Rakitic, Modric, Pjaca, Perisic, Vrsaljko, Coric, Chalanoglu, Mor, Turan, Hazard, Witsel, Nainggolan, Vertonghen, De Bruyne, Lukaku, Courtois, Ibrahimovic...
> 
> Fammi una lista pari di giovani talenti, campioni affermati o comunque ottimi giocatori.



Beh hai citato tanti mezzi-giocatori, alcuni ottimi, ma di campioni veri pochi.

La lista la faccio pure io: Messi, Neymar, Sanchez, Vidal, Suarez, Cavani, Di Maria, Banega, Pastore, Godin, Otamendi, Marquinhos, Miranda, James Rodriguez, Bacca, Gimenez, Fernandhinio, Thiago Silva, David Luiz, Marcelo, Dani Alves, Danilo, Alex Sandro, Caudrado, Murillo, Mascherano, Aguero, Higuain, Lucas Moura, Douglas Costa, Navas, Bravo, Icardi, Dybala, Bigla, Correa, Firmino, Coutinho, Gabriel Jeus, Muslera, Cardona, Campbell, William, Oscar.

Per me la qualità del sud america è superiore, magari l'europa produce qualche buon giocatore in più che però non sposta più di tanto, ma i fenomeni dei fenomeni gli ha sempre avuti il sud america.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Beh hai citato tanti mezzi-giocatori, alcuni ottimi, ma di campioni veri pochi.
> 
> La lista la faccio pure io: Messi, Neymar, Sanchez, Vidal, Suarez, Cavani, Di Maria, Banega, Pastore, Godin, Otamendi, Marquinhos, Miranda, James Rodriguez, Bacca, Gimenez, Fernandhinio, Thiago Silva, David Luiz, Marcelo, Dani Alves, Danilo, Alex Sandro, Caudrado, Murillo, Mascherano, Aguero, Higuain, Lucas Moura, Douglas Costa, Navas, Bravo, Icardi, Dybala, Bigla, Correa, Firmino, Coutinho, Gabriel Jeus, Muslera, Cardona, Campbell, William, Oscar.
> 
> Per me la qualità del sud america è superiore, magari l'europa produce qualche buon giocatore in più che però non sposta più di tanto, ma i fenomeni dei fenomeni gli ha sempre avuti il sud america.



la lista di splendidi è molto più lunga e anche tu hai citato tanti mezzi giocatori, ovvio che una decina di fenomeni/campioni ci sono sia la che qua, però è il livello medio che fa la differenza e quello europeo è di gran lunga superiore


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2016)

cioè tu hai messo pure bravo Muslera ma che lista è a sto punto splendidi può mettere benissimo nani e Quaresma se il livello è questo e pure un altra 50ina di giocatori europei..quelli che ha citato sono quasi tutti buoni/ ottimi calciatori come minimo, i tuoi non sono tutti di quel livello e la tua lista è anche decisamente più corta


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> il fatto che i migliori americani giocano in europa non significa niente. Non è un confronto di club è un confronto generale sulla qualità dove non c'è molta differenza e anzi i migliori sono sud-americani.



Ma de che? Verratti è migliore di qualsiasi altro centrocampista sudamericano attuale (solo per citarne uno).
Non parliamo poi di difensori e di portieri.
In attacco ci sono grandi giocatori così come ci sono grandi giocatori in Europa, alcune eccellenze ma se parliamo di numeri, ci sono più attaccanti di livello qui che in Sud America, a parte quei 3-4 di grande livello che si sono formati in Europa (cosa non da poco), questo dovrebbe darti l'idea su come l'eccellenze sudamericane possano completarsi solamente in Europa, tappa fondamentale e quindi necessario per le loro nazionali d'origine.
Di cosa stiamo parlando Torros?


----------



## Torros (18 Giugno 2016)

a centrocampo si è vero, ma in difesa e in attacco assolutamente no.
In attacco indubbiamente il sud-america è più forte. In difesa vedo un certo equilibrio. 
In attacco Messi, Neymar Suarez + gente come Cavani, Higuain, Aguero e James. In difesa, Thiago Silva, Godin, Miranda, Gimenez, Marquinhos, Alves, Marcelo, Alex Sandro, Felipe Luis, Danilo, Zabaleta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> a centrocampo si è vero, ma in difesa e in attacco assolutamente no.
> In attacco indubbiamente il sud-america è più forte. In difesa vedo un certo equilibrio.
> In attacco Messi, Neymar Suarez + gente come Cavani, Higuain, Aguero e James. In difesa, Thiago Silva, Godin, Miranda, Gimenez, Marquinhos, Alves, Marcelo, Alex Sandro, Felipe Luis, Danilo, Zabaleta.



lewandoski lukaku benteke batshuay hazard de bruyne morata ibrahimovic ronaldo kane vardy sturridge sterling payet griezmann martial david silva nolito aduriz muiller goetze draxler ne dimentico tanti eh ma fammi una lista di attaccanti o giocatori offensivi cosi non me ne trovi, come difensori, non c'è partita, loro hanno solo qualche terzino offensivo forte ma si contano sulle dita di una mano


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2016)

la verità è una sola togli argentina brasile e forse forse la colombia ed il sudamerica è il nulla più totale, un livello imbarazzante, toglimi le tre nazionali più forti dell'europeo il livello rimane alto, si abbassa perchè mancao le 3 forti che togli ma ci sono parecchie nazionali di livello


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2016)

La verità è che se fate una top 11 totale, universale, l'80% sono giocatori europei, le riserve all'80% sono europei, questa è la semplice verità.
Poi qualcuno ti dirà Suarez, Neymar, qualcun altro vedrebbe meglio qualcun altro, il resto della squadra sarebbe al 100% europea, comprese le riserve.
Il prossimo mondiale secondo me sarà disastroso per le sudamericane, aggiungici che se Spagna, Italia, Olanda, Portogallo e Inghilterra non floppano arrivano molto avanti, le squadre europee che erano sottotono si stanno riprendendo e potrebbe essere un massacro tra 2 anni..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Beh hai citato tanti mezzi-giocatori, alcuni ottimi, ma di campioni veri pochi.
> 
> La lista la faccio pure io: Messi, Neymar, Sanchez, Vidal, Suarez, Cavani, Di Maria, Banega, Pastore, Godin, Otamendi, Marquinhos, Miranda, James Rodriguez, Bacca, Gimenez, Fernandhinio, Thiago Silva, David Luiz, Marcelo, Dani Alves, Danilo, Alex Sandro, Caudrado, Murillo, Mascherano, Aguero, Higuain, Lucas Moura, Douglas Costa, Navas, Bravo, Icardi, Dybala, Bigla, Correa, Firmino, Coutinho, Gabriel Jeus, Muslera, Cardona, Campbell, William, Oscar.
> 
> Per me la qualità del sud america è superiore, magari l'europa produce qualche buon giocatore in più che però non sposta più di tanto, ma i fenomeni dei fenomeni gli ha sempre avuti il sud america.


Sono ancora in vantaggio di una trentina...


----------



## Torros (19 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lewandoski lukaku benteke batshuay hazard de bruyne morata ibrahimovic ronaldo kane vardy sturridge sterling payet griezmann martial david silva nolito aduriz muiller goetze draxler ne dimentico tanti eh ma fammi una lista di attaccanti o giocatori offensivi cosi non me ne trovi, come difensori, non c'è partita, loro hanno solo qualche terzino offensivo forte ma si contano sulle dita di una mano



nessuno di quelli vale messi, Neymar e Suarez, hai citato un sacco di buoni giocatori, ma io non è che posso ricordarmi tutti i mezzi e buoni giocatori dell'america. 
Lukaku e Benteke siamo sui livelli di Bacca, inferiore a Cavani, molto inferiore ad Aguero. Hazard è inferiore a Neymar e non di poco, sui livelli di James, ma per me cmq il colombiano più trascinatore e leader quindi superiore. Sterling? il Lucas Moura dei poveri? Quelli sono tutti dei messi, buoni o ottimi giocatori ma di fenomeni nemmeno l'ombra. Cr7 è finito il confronto con Messi è impietoso, Iniesta fenomeno da un gol e un assist all'anno, finito. Ibrahimovic giocatore mai decisivo quando conta, Suarez se lo magna. Il confronto l'Europa lo vince solo a centrocampo, ma in attacco è impietoso il confronto e in difesa equilibrato. 

un 11 sud-americano a mio avviso sarebbe superiore ad un ipotetico 11 europeo, principalmente perché alle fine gira e rigira chi fa la veramente la differenza sono gli attaccanti.

-----Navas
-Alves-Godin-Silva-Marcelo in difesa i due a detta della maggioranza dei migliori centrali degli ultimi anni con i due migliori terzini a detta della maggioranza migliori degli ultimi anni
Vidal-Macherano-Di Maria
Messi-Suarez-Neymar

contro 

Lahm-Hummels-Ramos-Alaba due centrali piuttosto sospetti tendenti alla cappella. Avrei preferito piazzare Pepe ma Hummels è più pubblicizzato. 
Modric-Kroos-Pogba centrocampo superiore ma non di molto.
Bale-Lewa-Griezmann
e qui non c'è confronto qualsiasi combinazione si metta. Cr7 lo lascerei fuori, inadatto a giocare con centravanti come Lewa e ormai buono solo a gonfiare i suoi numeri contro squadre mediocri.


----------



## Torros (19 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La verità è che se fate una top 11 totale, universale, l'80% sono giocatori europei, le riserve all'80% sono europei, questa è la semplice verità.
> Poi qualcuno ti dirà Suarez, Neymar, qualcun altro vedrebbe meglio qualcun altro, il resto della squadra sarebbe al 100% europea, comprese le riserve.
> Il prossimo mondiale secondo me sarà disastroso per le sudamericane, aggiungici che se Spagna, Italia, Olanda, Portogallo e Inghilterra non floppano arrivano molto avanti, le squadre europee che erano sottotono si stanno riprendendo e potrebbe essere un massacro tra 2 anni..



Il Portogallo e Olanda veramente? da quello che si è visto nelle qualificazioni e nei gironi non mi pare, sono squadre che farebbero fatica a battere il messico come in effetti è stato.

Secondo me le squadre sud-americane hanno solo bisogno di allenatori migliori.


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2016)

I 5 goal di Edu Vargas contro il messico dicono tutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> I 5 goal di Edu Vargas contro il messico dicono tutto.



no è Edu vargas che è un fenomeno, in Europa uno così non lo abbiamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> nessuno di quelli vale messi, Neymar e Suarez, hai citato un sacco di buoni giocatori, ma io non è che posso ricordarmi tutti i mezzi e buoni giocatori dell'america.
> Lukaku e Benteke siamo sui livelli di Bacca, inferiore a Cavani, molto inferiore ad Aguero. Hazard è inferiore a Neymar e non di poco, sui livelli di James, ma per me cmq il colombiano più trascinatore e leader quindi superiore. Sterling? il Lucas Moura dei poveri? Quelli sono tutti dei messi, buoni o ottimi giocatori ma di fenomeni nemmeno l'ombra. Cr7 è finito il confronto con Messi è impietoso, Iniesta fenomeno da un gol e un assist all'anno, finito. Ibrahimovic giocatore mai decisivo quando conta, Suarez se lo magna. Il confronto l'Europa lo vince solo a centrocampo, ma in attacco è impietoso il confronto e in difesa equilibrato.
> 
> un 11 sud-americano a mio avviso sarebbe superiore ad un ipotetico 11 europeo, principalmente perché alle fine gira e rigira chi fa la veramente la differenza sono gli attaccanti.
> ...


Giovane, non puoi prendere tutti i giocatori d'Europa e paragonarli soltanto con Neymar, Suarez e Messi, che sono i giocatori più forti del mondo e non hanno nessun calciatore davanti a loro. 
Se mi fai un paragone tra Europa e America, bisogna necessariamente, per una questione meramente *logica*, buttarla sulla quantità e vedere chi tra i due continenti produce più buoni giocatori/campioni/fenomeni.
Mettiamo in chiaro le regole del gioco e poi giochiamo, perché è davvero un insulto all'intelligenza buttare giù certe domande e poi cambiare le carte in tavola per portare acqua al proprio mulino.
Quali sono le regole del gioco? I calciatori più forti del mondo sono sudamericani e quindi vince il sud America? Amen, hai vinto, chiudiamo il topic.
Se, invece, *come hai fatto capire tu dalla presentazione del topic*, bisogna guardare a chi produce più buoni/ottimi giocatori, allora bisogna procedere di listoni.
Nel frattempo io sto avanti di almeno una trentina di nomi, cioè 3 squadre; sto aspettando che mi porti qualche altro nome, altrimenti il mio post precedente è la prova provata che l'Europa produce più calciatori di qualità.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2016)

A me pare che [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] abbia un tantino confuso il livello dei 3 attaccanti che cita continuamente MSN con il livello medio dei centrocampisti e difensori sudamericani, il fatto che abbiano delle eccellenze non significa che tutte le altre squadre abbiano giocatori qualitativamente bravi e quindi non tanto inferiori a quei 3 solo per perché sudamericani.
I 3 che citi sono giocatori fantastici, ma il livello alto che ci sarebbe in una ipotetica rosa dei migliori europei rimarrebbe altissimo sia davanti (come per il Sudamerica), sia per il centrocampo e sia per la difesa, più o meno dello stesso livello chiunque tu voglia inserire nella squadra, questo fa la differenza eccome.
Aggiungici il portiere e una carrellata di allenatori (italiani) per concludere, davvero non so come tu faccia a dire che non c'è tutta questa differenza dopo che nel 2014 è stato un massacro a cielo aperto (7-1), l'eccellenza brasiliana e argentina che soccombono ad una europea.
Se poi vogliamo parlare di squadre di medio livello e squadre materasso fai pure, ma ciò che va a vantaggio delle squadre europee è l'organizzazione, la fase difensiva, quindi qualsiasi squadra europea (di alto o bassissimo livello) prevarrà sempre sulla controparte sudamericana.


----------



## .Nitro (19 Giugno 2016)

Tra le due dico Europeo,soprattutto quest'anno dove le squadre sono 24. Però c'è da dire che le squadre sudamericane buttano il sangue quando giocano questa competizione,cosa che al mondiale per esempio non fanno


----------



## prebozzio (19 Giugno 2016)

Il Sudamerica ha alcuni campioni incredibili (Messi, Neymar, Suarez, Di Maria) e altri grandi giocatori (Cavani, Sanchez etc.).
L'Europa stravince sulla quantità di campioni, soprattutto tra difesa e centrocampo. 
Per me non c'è competizione tra le due coppe. E' vero che qui Olanda e Italia non sono al loro meglio, ma allora che dire di Brasile e Uruguay? E comunque ci sono Francia, Germania, Spagna e Belgio piene zeppe di giocatori fantastici, e dietro di loro Inghilterra, Italia, Croazia, l'Olanda non qualificata (ma due anni fa terza al Mondiale).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2016)

Questa Coppa America è proprio ridicolaq uest'anno...molto meglio la Confederations Cup.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2016)

Coppa America di bassissimo livello. 
Ma James ta dando spettacolo. Mio Dio...cosa darei per averlo...
Sarebbe l'acquisto PERFETTO.
Che classe...mamma mia...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2016)

I confronti non si possono fare a distanza ma solo al mondiale..per me come sempre l'Europeo è una manifestazione decisamente migliore della coppa america

Lancio una idea: da anni penso che sarebbe molto bello se al termine di queste due manifestazioni si tenesse una sorta di finale stile ex coppa intercontinentale tra le due vincitrici..ovviamente il titolo non avrebbe nessuna valenza reale al confronto di un mondiale (e i campioni del mondo in carica rimarrebbero gli stessi) ma sarebbe molto interessante capire chi è la nazione che sta arrivando meglio al mondiale


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I confronti non si possono fare a distanza ma solo al mondiale..per me come sempre l'Europeo è una manifestazione decisamente migliore della coppa america
> 
> Lancio una idea: da anni penso che sarebbe molto bello se al termine di queste due manifestazioni si tenesse una sorta di finale stile ex coppa intercontinentale tra le due vincitrici..ovviamente il titolo non avrebbe nessuna valenza reale al confronto di un mondiale (e i campioni del mondo in carica rimarrebbero gli stessi) ma sarebbe molto interessante capire chi è la nazione che sta arrivando meglio al mondiale



Confederation's cup


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Confederation's cup



Io parlo proprio di una partita secca nell'anno stesso dei due tornei

La confederation's per me è solo una porcata


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io parlo proprio di una partita secca nell'anno stesso dei due tornei
> 
> La confederation's per me è solo una porcata



Però non ci sarebbero i tempi tecnici, alla fine delle competizioni poi le motivazioni sarebbero scarse e si finirebbe x vedere le riserve delle riserve secondo me... la confederation in sé é una cosa carina, si sfidano i 6 campioni continentali, i campioni del mondo in carica e il paese ospitante del prox mondiale, come torneo estivo non é male dai


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Però non ci sarebbero i tempi tecnici, alla fine delle competizioni poi le motivazioni sarebbero scarse e si finirebbe x vedere le riserve delle riserve secondo me... la confederation in sé é una cosa carina, si sfidano i 6 campioni continentali, i campioni del mondo in carica e il paese ospitante del prox mondiale, come torneo estivo non é male dai



Secondo me basterebbe organizzarla tipo a settembre e sarebbe un match divertente..

La confederation non so, non mi è mai piaciuta


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me basterebbe organizzarla tipo a settembre e sarebbe un match divertente..
> 
> La confederation non so, non mi è mai piaciuta



Magari al posto delle inutili amichevoli internazionali di settembre... si potrebbe essere una buona idea


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> *Magari al posto delle inutili amichevoli internazionali di settembre*... si potrebbe essere una buona idea



Esatto, pensavo proprio a quel periodo


----------

